# Gute Freeware & OpenSource Spiele



## mccord (31. Oktober 2008)

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich dachte mir man könnte mal eine liste von guten freeware und opensource spielen zusammentragen.
posted einfach was ihr gerne an fw & oss spielt, mit kurzer beschreibung und link.

*Shooter*
nexuiz ut-ähnlicher shooter
alien arena quake 3 ähnlicher shooter
war§ow sehr schneller onlineshooter mit tricksystem (walljump usw.)
world of padman niedliches ballerspiel
teeworlds 2d online shooter, ähnlich soldat
soldat 2d shooter
bloodmasters shooter in draufsicht 
urbanterror taktik shooter
the suffering horror shooter
sauerbraten / cube2 schicker single/multiplayer shooter
attack of the 50ft robot steuert einen 50m grossen roboter aus einem b-movie und lasst es krachen


*Flugsimulator/Spacesim*
flightgear flugsimulator
freespace2 open source version von freespace2, gute modcommunity
bsg: beyond the red line sehr netter freespace2 mod im battlestar galactica universum
vega strike 3d action space sim
the babylon project freespace2 mod im babylon5 universum
ooLite elite remake

*Strategie*
battle for wesnoth sehr nettes rundenbasiertes fantasy strategie spiel
openttd open source transport tycoon deluxe clone (benötigt noch die original ttd dateien! freies grafikpaket ist mittlerweile in arbeit: opengfx)
simutrans wie openttd ein transport tycoon deluxe clone, viele schicke grafikpacks unter dem link (mein favorit ist pak96.comic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
warzone 2100 echtzeit strategie spiel (sehr schicke hires textures sind mittlerweile in arbeit! siehe link)
ufo: alien invasion squad-based strategiespiel ähnlich x-com
widelands von siedler2 inspiriertes aufbaustrategiepiel
dwarf fortress aufbauspiel in ascii grafik, man muss eine zwergenfestung aufbauen und unterhalten. 
hat sehr viel tiefgang und macht süchtig wenn man erstmal über die spartanische grafik hinwegsieht! genauere beschreibung auf wikipedia
glest nettes 3d rts
lincity-ng sim city clone

*Rennspiele*
tile racer stunts ähnliches rennspiel
armagetron advanced rennspiel im tron stil mit netzwerkfähigkeit
maniadrive trackmania clone
trackmania
x-moto 2d motocross platformer

*RPG/MMORPG*
metin2 mmorpg
meritous kleiner dungeon crawler
scourge rogue-like dungeon crawler mit nettem 3d frontend
runescape mmorpg
dofus mmorpg
ultima iris 3d client für ultima online
regnum online mmorpg
ardentryst platformer rpg
stendhal mmorpg
flyff mmorpg
tales of pirates mmorpg
dungeon crawl stone soup rogue-like dungeon crawler
elona rogue-like mit netter grafik im comic stil

*Platformer*
secret maryo chronicles super mario clone
cave story side scrolling platformer
nball 2d physik-basierter platformer
spelunky erforscht höhlen und sammelt schätze ein, höhle werden per rng jedes mal neu erstellt
knytt stories sehr guter platformer mit toller musik
solar plexus puzzle platformer
mighty jill off nett gemachter platformer
all of our friends are dead guter psycho horror platformer/sidescrolling shooter
au sable neuer horror platformer/sidescroller vom aoofad macher
super mario bros. x sehr netter smb clone

*Sonstige*
phun nette physik sandbox
wormux worms clone
hedgewars noch ein worms clone
synaesthete shooter inspiriert von rez
pokerth texas hold'em poker mit bots & netzwerkfähigkeit
kenta cho games einige nette und abgefahrene shoot'em ups von kenta cho
gridwars sehr guter geometry wars clone, am besten mit dual-analog joypad zu spielen!
frets on fire guitar hero clone
hikoza'n-chi x games einige gute shoot 'em ups
gta1 & gta2 dürfte wohl jeder kennen
scorched3d rundenbasiertes artillerie spiel
lavirinto 3d remake des atari800 spiel zenji


----------



## Yôk (31. Oktober 2008)

Auch Browsergames?

Tante Edith kam grad reingestürmt und schrie: "NEIN ich schrei ne FIRST! Das macht mich verrückt! Denkt doch selber dran oO"


> Unter Rennspielen könnte noch Trackmania Forever stehn ^^


Dann aber auch Trackmania.
@Minastirit gibts ja websites die allein 300 Spiele anbieten^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenns geht bei Download Games bleiben sonst gibts hier 300 links in einem tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber liste ist ganz gut kenne einige davon

2d shooter den man mit maus steuert (fadenkreuz)
http://www.soldat.pl/

macht irre fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Geniale Threadidee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unter Rennspielen könnte noch Trackmania Forever stehn ^^



Minastirit schrieb:


> http://www.soldat.pl/


Wieso ist die Seite Englisch/Deutsch ,hat aber ne polnische Domain? oO


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich nutz den Thread auch gleich aus.
Teeworld laggt bei mir fürchtelich,Wow ging auf dem Laptop hier,hat das solch hoha Anforderungen,oder hab ich nur vergessen,irgendwo ein Häckchen zu setzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (31. Oktober 2008)

hab mal eure empfehlungen mit rein editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich browser/flashgames mit reinnehme würde der thread wirklich bisschen voll.
aber wäre doch kein problem einen separaten thread für browsergames aufzumachen!?

@chopi: nee teeworlds hat nich wirklich hohe anforderungen, läuft auf meinem ollen athlon xp 2ghz und geforce 6600gt sehr gut
zock das allerdings auch unter linux.
hab grad ma in deren forum geschaut, da haben ein paar leute probleme mit windows & ati grafikkarten, treiberupdate sollte abhilfe schaffen...


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Also der Laptop(!) ist schon (fast) 2 Jahre alt.
Gerätemanager sagt,ich hab die "ATI Mobility Radeon X1350" und das der Treiber aufm neuesten Stand ist. Google sagt auch nicht richtig viel :/
Kannste mir da helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (31. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also der Laptop(!) ist schon (fast) 2 Jahre alt.
> Gerätemanager sagt,ich hab die "ATI Mobility Radeon X1350" und das der Treiber aufm neuesten Stand ist. Google sagt auch nicht richtig viel :/
> Kannste mir da helfen?
> 
> ...


teste mal den benchmark: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchm...Benchmark.shtml
evtl stimmt etwas mit opengl bei dir nicht und opengl wird über die cpu statt der graka abgewickelt

ein quote aus dem teeworlds forum:


> have you activated the power play function in catalyst cotrol center?? you can find it in advanced setttings .. very important.. make sure that the vpu recover is activated.. because some ati mobility chips have some problems with opengl games..


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie will der das mitm ccc einfach nicht hinbekommen (bzw. naja,ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Kann man das Powerplay-ding auch irgendwie anders einstellen?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Geniale Threadidee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weis nicht aber das game ist hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

GTA 1 und GTA 2 gibts bei Chip, leider nur auf Englisch, die Deutsche muss man sich wohl kaufen.

DOWNLOAD GTA I GB
DOWNLOAD GTA 1 DE
DOWNLOAD GTA² GB
DOWNLOAD GTA ² DE
Legende:
DE= Deutsche Version
GB=Englische Version
MFG,Wagga


----------



## raselius (31. Oktober 2008)

the Suffering
ftp://ftp.4players.de/pub/pc/sonstiges/midway_suffering.exe

recht brutaler Horror Shooter


----------



## Tyarkh (1. November 2008)

Hallo Ihrse,

ich wollt euch ma zeigen was ihr macht wenn ihr grad Langeweile in Wow habt:-P.
Ne spass beiseite ich hab da paar nette Browserspiele(in einem binich auch SGA) die ich euch ma zeigen wollte:-D.

http://nd.goal4.us/xnovade/login.php <----DA wirke ich selbst mit:-D(Weltraumsimulation)


http://welt2.ameisengame.de/index.php?p=haufen <---Ameisenstaat gründen
http://www.superfighter.ch/index.php?goto=login <---Kämpfe gegen andere Spieler im Duell
http://www.bebees.de/index.php <----- Errichte ein Bienenimperium:-D

Alles ist selbstverständlich kostenfrei und macht spass nebenbei zu spielen:-D.
Einfach ma anschaun


Euer Tyarkh


----------



## riesentrolli (1. November 2008)

shooter (multi player):
urban terror war mal ne quake 3 mod. is jetz n eigenständiges game.


----------



## mccord (17. November 2008)

*bump*
hab mal paar neue spiele hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. November 2008)

Such ma nach "N-ball" ist glaub ich nur shareware,bzw gibt es nicht alle Level,macht trotzdem Fun ohne Ende *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

Metin2 
Ein MMORPG...ich mags nicht aber alle auf meiner Schule fahren drauf ab..
evtl. für manche eine Alternative zu WoW kP

http://www.metin2.de/


----------



## mccord (3. Dezember 2008)

*bump*
hab eure empfehlungen mit rein editiert und ein paar spiele hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (3. Dezember 2008)

Open Office

Kostenlose Alternative zu Microsoft Office


----------



## DeadSand (3. Dezember 2008)

Flyff (fly for fun), Tales of Pirates und Domo (dream of mirrow online) kannste noch bei MMORPG rein machen^^


----------



## mccord (28. November 2009)

*thread aus versenkung hol'*
hab einige spiele hinzugefügt, wenn ihr weitere kennt immer her damit!


----------



## Nawato (28. November 2009)

Also was ich da nicht sehe und mir einfällt ist War Rock und Parabellum


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2009)

Combat Arms als Shooter


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen: TeeWars!


----------

